# 2015's up on Bianchi USA site



## Buckwheat987 (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like sempre pro only available as frame 

Bianchiusa.com


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I have two Bianchi's and love the heritage and celeste color but it sure seems like they just dip their toe in the US market. I talked to a LBS owner who carried Bianchi's but stopped because he said that people would come in and fall in love with a bike but then they couldn't get it because there were none in inventory. He said it wasn't a good second line because of that issue.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

For the US imports, are they building the steel bikes in Asia, and the CF bikes in Europe?

I could imagine production limits, and difficulties ordering/stocking high end European made bikes.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

CliffordK said:


> For the US imports, are they building the steel bikes in Asia, and the CF bikes in Europe?
> 
> I could imagine production limits, and difficulties ordering/stocking high end European made bikes.


Their carbon bikes come from Asia just like the rest of them.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

They are all built in Asia just like everyone else. Maybe it is too expensive to try and gain market share in the US. I see in Europe they have Bianchi stores just like they have Trek and Specialized stores in the US.


----------



## CliffordK (Jun 6, 2014)

I've been in a little pocket sized Bianchi store in Italy. It was interesting, although I didn't like their range from very low to very high end bikes at the time (20+ years ago). Nothing but green bikes in the store.

Are you sure about the Bianchi CF frames made in Asia?
Not the Knockoffs, but the genuine Bianchi, and Licensed Bianchi frames?

Perhaps there is a difference between the "Made for European market" and "Made for US market" bikes, as I don't think the Europeans got the green colored cheap Chinese Steel bikes either.

I suppose if I should ever choose to upgrade to a NEW high-end Colnago or Bianchi, it will be time for a trip to Europe to practice my Italian again.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My Sempre Pro frame is made in China. I believe the Oltre XR1 ans 2 are made in Taiwan. No high end Bianchi frames, be it carbon or aluminium, are molded or welded in Italy.
The assembly of complete "reparto Corse" Bianchis is done at home in Bergamo, at least for the European market.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

Buckwheat987 said:


> Looks like sempre pro only available as frame
> 
> Bianchiusa.com


I was looking on their global site and am probably going to hold out for the Intenso with Athena 11 instead of jumping on a '14 with the rebranded-FSA bits and Veloce.



jaggrin said:


> I have two Bianchi's and love the heritage and celeste color but it sure seems like they just dip their toe in the US market. I talked to a LBS owner who carried Bianchi's but stopped because he said that people would come in and fall in love with a bike but then they couldn't get it because there were none in inventory. He said it wasn't a good second line because of that issue.


My LBS deals mainly in Trek and Bianchi and I saw some of their FB posts from Interbike saying Bianchi has some cool stuff coming down the line. Hoping they can wrangle me something for my next bike. 



kbwh said:


> My Sempre Pro frame is made in China. I believe the Oltre XR1 ans 2 are made in Taiwan. No high end Bianchi frames, be it carbon or aluminium, are molded or welded in Italy.
> The assembly of complete "reparto Corse" Bianchis is done at home in Bergamo, at least for the European market.


I'll preapologize for the newb question, but are the Reparto Corse bikes available to consumers or even still made? I looked into it a little bit and from what I saw of various forum threads (I know, worst place to look :blush2, it seemed that RC has just become their line of rebranded components and the actual RC bikes were no longer made.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Reparto Corse, Race Department, is Bianchi's race bike (road and mountain) engineering department, located at home in Bergamo. Frame production is in Taiwan and China. 
The Reparto Corse bits are as you say mainly rebranded FSA but also Maddux (wheels) for the cheaper builds, whereas the more expensive builds get the upmarket FSA bits, typically SL-K and K-Force.
For the European market the complete bikes are built in Bergamo, as already mentioned.


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

kbwh said:


> The Reparto Corse, Race Department, is Bianchi's race bike (road and mountain) engineering department, located at home in Bergamo. Frame production is in Taiwan and China.
> The Reparto Corse bits are as you say mainly rebranded FSA but also Maddux (wheels) for the cheaper builds, whereas the more expensive builds get the upmarket FSA bits, typically SL-K and K-Force.
> For the European market the complete bikes are built in Bergamo, as already mentioned.


Ah ok, thanks for the clarification. This is the particular model (my link) listed on Bianchi's global site that I'm interested in, but doesn't appear on the US site.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Maybe it is possible to get that build from Evans Cycles in the UK?


----------



## DasBoost (Aug 15, 2013)

kbwh said:


> Maybe it is possible to get that build from Evans Cycles in the UK?


Evans Cycles didn't have it when searching by brand (only Bianchi jerseys and bar tape) and that build doesn't even appear on Bianchi's UK site. I may be SOL on this one; time to head to the LBS and see what they can do.


----------



## osiris326 (Oct 9, 2008)

DasBoost said:


> I was looking on their global site and am probably going to hold out for the Intenso with Athena 11 instead of jumping on a '14 with the rebranded-FSA bits and Veloce.
> 
> 
> The Intenso with Athena isn't coming to the US. Bianchi USA site now has their 2015 line-up online. I was hoping the Celeste 105 was going to make it here like they show on the global site, but it turns out only White and Black.


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

Looking at the InfinitoCV framesets, I see the colors listed as: CK-Celeste, KK-Black/Celeste, B4-Black/Neon Yellow 

is this a new thing that they're offering up all 3 colors when you buy the frame only? I seem to remember being like A choice rather than several.


----------

